# another frame brake



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

I putting air in my tires and just happen to look up at the ( drivers side) frame of my 05 gmc 2500hd and there it was , a nice big crack at the control arms. It starts at 3-4 inchs dawn the frame up and over to the other side. Then went to check the pass side , same dam thing. It took me 8 welding shops to find some one that would weld it. All the other shops said it's to much of a liability to fix.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

slplow;1787021 said:


> I putting air in my tires and just happen to look up at the ( drivers side) frame of my 05 gmc 2500hd and there it was , a nice big crack at the control arms. It starts at 3-4 inchs dawn the frame up and over to the other side. Then went to check the pass side , same dam thing. It took me 8 welding shops to find some one that would weld it. All the other shops said it's to much of a liability to fix.


If there is a next time go to a frame repair shop. They are used to making those kind of repairs.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Did you also have them put B&B gussetts on the frame. If not you might crack again.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

TJS;1787025 said:


> Did you also have them put B&B gussetts on the frame. If not you might crack again.


 He is going to make his own gussetts when he repairs it.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

djagusch;1787022 said:


> If there is a next time go to a frame repair shop. They are used to making those kind of repairs.


Agreed. Mine was done at a body shop.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

SnowGuy73;1787092 said:


> Agreed. Mine was done at a body shop.


2 of the shops i went to were body shops and they both said to much of a liability to weld today. One said if it was 15yrs ago he would have done it.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Post some pictures. Curious.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

This is one of the reasons I stick to the old iron that doesn't have these issues... good luck with the repair, and good thing you spotted it!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yours crack too, just in a different spot....I'm trying to find someone now that will replace the front 8-10 inches of frame rail on the 'Hoe. Not the easiest thing...


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

"My" generation supposedly cracks under the steering box. However, having owned over two dozen of these trucks (mostly parts trucks but numerous plow trucks, dually work trucks, 2wd, 4wd...) I have yet to see one cracked. Even on my '78 plow truck, where the steering box was actually loose on the frame, it wasn't cracked either!

Now, rusted out is a different story, but then again the newest 'my' generation can be is a '91... or 23 years old. Similarly, the oldest being a '73... or 41 years old.

They seem to be weaker (or shall we say, more prone to it) since they went to the independant front ends...


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

derekbroerse;1789128 said:


> "My" generation supposedly cracks under the steering box. However, having owned over two dozen of these trucks (mostly parts trucks but numerous plow trucks, dually work trucks, 2wd, 4wd...) I have yet to see one cracked. Even on my '78 plow truck, where the steering box was actually loose on the frame, it wasn't cracked either!
> 
> Now, rusted out is a different story, but then again the newest 'my' generation can be is a '91... or 23 years old. Similarly, the oldest being a '73... or 41 years old.
> 
> They seem to be weaker (or shall we say, more prone to it) since they went to the independant front ends...


Brings back memeories of my 85 Chevy that broke the front horns completey off the frame. Pulled the motor and fixed it along with the PS box plate. Never had an issue after that. I know I have some pics somewhere.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Found it. I made a page a long time ago. This truck is still on the road somewhere.

http://www.tjsperformance.com/framecrack.htm


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

All I can say is.... wow.... lol what plow was on that thing? Gotta have been something heavy with a chain lift allowing it to slap! My one truck has carried a 9.2 Boss V since the late 90's and the other since 2004. Our area is well known for potholes and rough pavement too! The '81 3/4 ton came out of Toronto and to my understanding has had the Fisher in it since the 80s.

Was the undercarriage loose from the frame maybe?

I've never seen anything quite like that....!!! I'd show pics of my frames but they would be quite boring with nothing to see...


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

derekbroerse;1789365 said:


> All I can say is.... wow.... lol what plow was on that thing? Gotta have been something heavy with a chain lift allowing it to slap! My one truck has carried a 9.2 Boss V since the late 90's and the other since 2004. Our area is well known for potholes and rough pavement too! The '81 3/4 ton came out of Toronto and to my understanding has had the Fisher in it since the 80s.
> 
> Was the undercarriage loose from the frame maybe?
> 
> I've never seen anything quite like that....!!! I'd show pics of my frames but they would be quite boring with nothing to see...


When I bought the truck used it was abused. It most likely had a crack already. I probably made it worse by hanging an 8 foot old diamond blade off of it. Again, this was a 1500.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

TJS;1789410 said:


> When I bought the truck used it was abused. It most likely had a crack already. I probably made it worse by hanging an 8 foot old diamond blade off of it. Again, this was a 1500.


Scary that it DID happen, safe to assume that it isn't a normal occurance for these? My 2500 would be the same frame, the 3500s are beefier at the back but I think they are the same up front, cab forward... never measured but they sure look alike.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

derekbroerse;1789426 said:


> Scary that it DID happen, safe to assume that it isn't a normal occurance for these? My 2500 would be the same frame, the 3500s are beefier at the back but I think they are the same up front, cab forward... never measured but they sure look alike.


I have seen this bad on other trucks as well esp. with old speed cast mounts.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

TJS;1789432 said:


> I have seen this bad on other trucks as well esp. with old speed cast mounts.


I'll take that as a warning to watch the frame on the 2500/Speedcaster combo especially close!


----------

